# I was just "fished"! Funny and Sad at same time



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol! Haven't posted much lately...busy with my career. Made vice president! It's been a good year.

Anyways....got a friend request on Facebook. I thought it was an old friend of my brothers....maybe trying to get in touch with him...face looked familiar to me (it was female)

Anyways, the instant I accepted the friend request, I get a barrage of IMs. How are you? How are things? Etc.

Me, thinking I'm talking to my brothers friend (brother is single by the way...a perpetual bachelor all his life)..I'm responding...

Doing great! Things r good! How about you! Ever get married? Kids?

"yes, and Yes.." - from her

Then things got a little personal from her...

I miss your kiss!
Remember grad night! That was fun! It always brings back memories when I see the hood of an old Camaro! Lol! Wouldn't it be great to do that Again!
(insert other flirtatious texts here....)

Me....uhhhh....(thinking....fk! I was a nerd in high school! I could only imagine the bliss in remembering what happened on the hood of my Camaro on grad night...especially when I owned a POS Chevy chevette back then!)

Me: uhhhh....are you sure you have the right "Alphaomega"? I think you lost me at "miss you kiss", mixed in with that part about the hood of my Camaro...

Some pause....where I'm assuming she goes checks out my profile and facebook pictures...

Eventually...her: ummmm....sorry! (smily face). I was looking for an "Alphaomega" that lives in Edmonton.......

...unfriended....


........

Wow!

I feel sorry for her husband....

I guess it goes to prove some people just live to fish and find that high....and do it fast!

Well...that was my excitement this evening....besides packing lunches for the kids for thier day camp trip tomorrow....


Damn! I should have followed up with her on exactly what happened on the hood of "my" Camaro!


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats on the promotion!

You may have been spammed by an adult service...I get those all the time and I'm a girl. Sometimes they carry a virus. Best to just hit "delete:...


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> Lol! Haven't posted much lately...busy with my career. Made vice president! It's been a good year.
> 
> Anyways....got a friend request on Facebook. I thought it was an old friend of my brothers....maybe trying to get in touch with him...face looked familiar to me (it was female)
> 
> ...


:rofl: :lol: :rofl:

You should friend her back and ask about the Camaro. Details man. You require details. j/k


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

alphaomega said:


> Wow!
> 
> I feel sorry for her husband....


Are you married? If so, then I feel sorry for your wife. 

Your "fisher" may be more aggressive than you, but you're playing the same kind of game.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Really? Small talk with a woman you think is a friend of your brother's from high school is playing game?

I had no idea I was a game player. My little high school 3000 miles away in Michigan had 26 students in my graduating class. I'm friends with most of them on FB, and I've **gasp** said hi and caught up with a couple of the female classmates! I didn't realize I was fishing.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Really? Small talk with a woman you think is a friend of your brother's from high school is playing game?
> 
> I had no idea I was a game player. My little high school 3000 miles away in Michigan had 26 students in my graduating class. I'm friends with most of them on FB, and I've **gasp** said hi and caught up with a couple of the female classmates! I didn't realize I was fishing.


*off to FB to figure out which small town here it may have been!*


Serously, though, I agree with you WOM. There is no way I could construe this as Alphaomega playing some game. I have had small talk with old friends of my sisters, both male and female. I wasn't fishing. No clue if they were. So, I ahve to say that, respectfully, always_alone, you are mistaken in your assessment. Based on the original post in this thread, there is no way you could come to that conclusion.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

always_alone said:


> Are you married?  If so, then I feel sorry for your wife.
> 
> Your "fisher" may be more aggressive than you, but you're playing the same kind of game.


I guess with that notion we should all give up even talking to anyone of the opposite sex when we get married because it's gaming. :scratchhead:

Reconnecting with an acquaintance is not the same as playing the game.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Nice to see you post again Alphaomega! It's easy to mistake people on FB or online in general. I once saw someone that matched the description, education and age of an ex finace who had a kid that was the right age they could have been mine. I was so shocked that I even told my wife the I might have a kid I didn't know about. Well after some professional digging it was shown that it wasn't the same person. I was relived but super embarrassed. I'm sure that you embarrassed that woman even more. Too funny!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> *off to FB to figure out which small town here it may have been!*


It's the small town with a lake up north!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

LonelyinLove said:


> Congrats on the promotion!
> 
> You may have been spammed by an adult service...I get those all the time and I'm a girl. Sometimes they carry a virus. Best to just hit "delete:...


No, if it was a bot from an adult service it wouldn't have said "sorry wrong person" and then defriended him. It would have kept at it until he either figured it out or he gave up his credit card number to see pics and videos.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Really? Small talk with a woman you think is a friend of your brother's from high school is playing game?
> 
> I had no idea I was a game player. My little high school 3000 miles away in Michigan had 26 students in my graduating class. I'm friends with most of them on FB, and I've **gasp** said hi and caught up with a couple of the female classmates! I didn't realize I was fishing.


I wasn't referring to the conversation itself, which was harmless enough, but to the lament that he didn't hold back long enough to get the full Camaro story. 

So, yeah, all of you who have lambasted me here are probably right -- but at the same time, I'm still inclined to think that publicly posting your regrets that you didn't take full advantage of a case of mistaken identity to engage in full-on sex chat with a random woman is not so morally superior to what she was doing. At least she knew the person she was trying to catch up with ... 

And I see it here all the time. A marriage help forum, no less, and men hanging out posting pics and mooning over women other than their wives. 

My apologies to OP if I'm projecting too much of my irritation onto him.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I get what you're saying. I have a hard time relating to it because usually if I'm on fb my wife is right there with me so I didn't really think of it in those terms.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never gotten "fished" by an ex or a random, I have had a few fringe relatives crawl out of the woodwork who haven't talked to me -in years- and are all interested in stuff.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

always_alone said:


> I wasn't referring to the conversation itself, which was harmless enough, but to the lament that he didn't hold back long enough to get the full Camaro story.
> 
> So, yeah, all of you who have lambasted me here are probably right -- but at the same time, I'm still inclined to think that publicly posting your regrets that you didn't take full advantage of a case of mistaken identity to engage in full-on sex chat with a random woman is not so morally superior to what she was doing. At least she knew the person she was trying to catch up with ...
> 
> ...



No apology required. It was meant to be a joke, but considering what most of us have gone through in our lives to be on this forum in the first place, I can understand the sensitivity.


----------

